# statische Methoden versus Application-Bean



## tec1 (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Webanwendung mit diversen Zugriffen auf eine Datenbank. Wie würdet ihr die Zugriffe realisieren?

1. Möglichkeit: Ich habe eine DBUtil-Klasse mit mehreren statischen Methoden, die bei Bedarf von der Anwendung verwendet werden.

2. Möglichkeit: Ich habe im Applicationcontext (z.B. mit einer Spring-Bean) ein Objekt welches diverse Methoden für den DB-zugriff hat.

Welche Möglichkeit ist die "Bessere" und warum?

Gruß


----------



## Mörketid (31. Mai 2006)

hm, bau dir doch n kleines framework. dann kannst du über hook methoden den sql code einfügen. wäre also ne 3te variante. 

gruß


----------



## tec1 (31. Mai 2006)

Sorry aber das ist ja mal total am Thema vorbei....


----------

